# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] General  Electric  ΨΥΓΕΙΟ καταπακτή παγακιων πηνίο

## APOSTOLOSON

Έχω ένα ψυγείο δίπορτο general electric το λειτουργώ περίπου 15 έτη, το οποίο τον τελευταίο μήνα παρουσιάζει το έξης: πριν αρχίσει να ενεργοποιείται το μοτέρ του ψυγείου , η καταπακτή (στρογγυλή τάπα) από την οποία βγαίνουν τα παγάκια , ενεργοποιείται -ανοιγοκλείνει για παρά πολύ λίγο για ένα δευτερόλεπτο περίπου- και εν συνεχεία ακούγεται η έναρξη του μοτέρ του ψυγείου. Αυτό γίνεται συνεχώς όταν είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί το μοτέρ. Στην καταπακτή από ότι είδα είναι συνδεδεμένο ένα πηνίο με ένα έμβολο το οποίο φαίνεται να ενεργοποιείται για πολύ λίγο πριν αρχίσει γίνεται η παραπάνω διαδικασία που περιέγραψα , ανοιγοκλείνοντας τη στρογγυλή τάπα. Όλες οι λειτουργίες παροχής νερού και παγακίων λειτουργούν κανονικά όταν χρειαστεί να τη λειτουργήσω .
μήπως έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς τέτοιο πρόβλημα?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
Στο παρελθόν έχουν αλλαχθεί χρονοδιακόπτης απόψυξης και θερμικά κλιπ στον καταψύκτη.


IMG_20190523_203838.jpg

----------

